# SMT amps - run away or best thing since sliced bread?



## gavin28 (Feb 20, 2019)

Getting back into car audio after a LONG hiatus. Looks like some amps are using surface mount technology. Never found any of that in my old school amps. 

Are amps with SMT parts more likely to fail? More expensive to repair?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

No.... smt is just fine. No inherent reliability issues compared to through-hole. That is, of course, assuming manufactured correctly. 

People resist change, plain and simple. I see it on other forums too with people being intimidated by smt rework. It's really NOT that difficult lol..

There is nothing wrong with smt and obviously has many advantages.. smaller package sizes, control of stray lead capacitance, etc. It's all I've known professionally the last 12yrs. I think bulky through-hole tech is pretty silly myself..


----------



## gavin28 (Feb 20, 2019)

thanks for letting me know. that makes choosing an amp much easier!


----------

